# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Teaming 1/mois [INSTINCT DE SURVIE]

## Kinou36

L'association Instinct de Survie a décidé de lancer un Teaming 1/mois. Chaque euros servira à sauver, mettre en règle et soigner les chiens/chats de l'association. Si le coeur vous en dit, vous pouvez aider participer aux sauvetages de ces animaux en donnant 1/mois :

TEAMING

Merci à tous !

----------


## bab

up

Instinct de Survie - Groupe Teaming

----------

